# Piura - Residencial.



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

*Fotos de Piura residencial de las zonas el Clark, urb. Club Grau y los Cocos.*


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Chevre Piura ! ,, me parece o las fotos estan un poco " Chuecas " ,,,?


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Estan muy bonitas esas zonas skypiura. Porsiaca, no sabras de una zona residencial que queda cerca al río pero ha las afueras de la ciudad, yo tengo unos amigos que vivien alli, los Stewart, los Meza-Cuadra, los Rizo y los Scheffer, es una zona de casas grandes con jardines y que estan junto al río.
En fin gracias por mostrar las fotos, te pasaste!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Piura!!! la mejor ciudad en fotos que he visto del norte, hasta ahora


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

muy buenas fotos,se ve muy tropical,no parece ciudad peruana.Pero ese nombre suena buenazo "el Clark".Mucho verdor bien por Piura!!!!

hay mas fotos???????No tenias del Real Plaza?


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Q! chevere sin duda alguna al menos para mi es la mas linda del norte  excelente trabajo.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Ojo me falto tiempo para tomar fotos de las zona norte de Piura donde ahi se encuentran como tu mismo sabes Sevill la gente mas Pudiente de Piura. Ya para la proxima tomare de esas zonas mas residenciales donde por ahi hay un we.. de vigilantes.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Si creo que Piura no tiene lo tipico de una ciudad peruana.Es muy tropical y diferente,y las diferencia gusta.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Jose Perez said:


> muy buenas fotos,se ve muy tropical,no parece ciudad peruana.Pero ese nombre suena buenazo "el Clark".Mucho verdor bien por Piura!!!!
> 
> *hay mas fotos???????No tenias del Real Plaza?*



Plaza del Sol y no Real!!!


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

ooopss verdad! hay mas o no?


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Jose Perez said:


> ooopss verdad! hay mas o no?


 Si tengo en unos minutos las posteo..


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

*Otras fotos mas!!*










*Clinica San Miguel*


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

me gusta Piura estimado amigo ¨piurense¨, lugar tranquilo para vivir, pero bajo un tremendo calor !


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Skypiura said:


> *Otras fotos mas!!*
> 
> *Clinica San Miguel*


Este parece de trujillo... mucho color


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> me gusta Piura estimado amigo ¨piurense¨, lugar tranquilo para vivir, pero bajo un tremendo calor !


Bueno en los 4 días q estuve no hacía mucho calor se semejaba al calor de Lima en el verano.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que bonitas urbanizaciones en Piura, tienen un estilo veraniego, muy lindas y atractivas.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Bonitas fotos de las zonas residenciales. Muy linda ciudad y incomparable clima. Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

No deja de sorprender la ciudad de Piura, destaca especialmente el verdor de la ciudad, el orden y la limpieza de sus urbanizacionesy sus hermosas residencias, como dijeron por allí ni parece la típica ciudad peruana.


----------



## Mavo92 (Apr 24, 2005)

Como destaca lo limpio y ordenado, bomitas las fotos de esta parte de Piura.


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

q linda ciudad q es Piura, es ordenada, tranquila y con mucho verdor!


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

que bien luce Piura, buenas fotos!


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Si se ve bien Piura y q siga así. Guaaaaa churre!!!!.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bonitos barrios.


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

probando

<a href="http://img329.imageshack.us/my.php?image=alangarcia3502ks.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/710/alangarcia3502ks.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a>


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

uspaorkoo said:


>


Uspaorkoo favor puedes corregir lo q haz posteado!!, Gracias


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Sin duda los barrios residenciales de Piura son los más agradables para vivir a mi parecer...mucho verdor, casas con bastante jardín y colores neutros.


----------



## ELMER (Apr 4, 2007)

Hola:

No soy piurano, pero guardo mucho cariño por esta ciudad, justamente encontrè una foto que tomè de ella en 1996 cuando caminaba enamorado por sus calles, en ella incluso puede verse parte del desaparecido "puente viejo".

Diganme, no es un pequeño "skyline"?

Abrazo amigos de Piura...:cheers: 

"E"


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

ELMER said:


> No soy piurano, pero guardo mucho cariño por esta ciudad


Idem. 
No voy desde hace 2 ó 3 años.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*MUY BONITAS FOTOS,*

PIURA ESTÁ BONITA PERO HACE MUUUUUCHO CALOR:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Joaoleon19 (May 19, 2008)

No sabía de la existencia de este hilo, traeré fotos proximamente.


----------

